# Missing lib32 on freebsd-update to 10.1-RELEASE



## dal36 (Nov 16, 2014)

I've just updated one of my machines (amd64) from 10.0-RELEASE-p12 to 10.1-RELEASE using freebsd-update and found that the usual contents of /usr/lib32 were missing afterwards.

To replicate, I've attempted the following process on a fresh install of FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE (amd64), after having selected all optional items (including lib32) in the installer:

```
# freebsd-update fetch install
# reboot
# freebsd-update -r 10.1-RELEASE upgrade
# freebsd-update install
# reboot
# freebsd-update install
# reboot
# freebsd-update install
# reboot
```
I.e. freebsd-update to the latest release on the security branch, followed by the upgrade process itself.

After the first invocation of `freebsd-update install`, /usr/lib32 contains a large number of library files, but after the second invocation, it only contains the following three folders (all empty):

```
# ls /usr/lib32
dtrace i18n private
```
Has anyone else experienced similar behaviour? I've found a couple of somewhat similar issues on the mailing list and the forums, but nothing conclusively the same. It would be useful to know if this is a bug in the installer, a change in the base system (i.e. not an issue at all) or simply due to following the upgrade process incorrectly. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dal36 (Nov 16, 2014)

One further point: `freebsd-update -r 10.1-RELEASE` listed world/lib32 amongst the installed components when following this process; the 'not installed' part of the listed components was empty.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 16, 2014)

Can you try again?


----------



## dal36 (Nov 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion. I've rerun the process described above and got the same results as before. `freebsd-update -r 10.1-RELEASE upgrade` was called just after 00:15 UTC on 17 November.


----------



## pvoigt (Nov 17, 2014)

An error of `freebsd-update` could explain the segmentation faults described in this thread: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...ding-from-10-0-release-to-10-1-release.48977/


----------



## dal36 (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks for letting me know about that. I haven't had any segfaults yet, but it seems possible that there's a common cause. I will follow along and chip in if I get any segfaults or other relevant issues.


----------



## VVD (Nov 21, 2014)

dal36 said:


> I've just updated one of my machines (amd64) from 10.0-RELEASE-p12 to 10.1-RELEASE using freebsd-update and found that the usual contents of /usr/lib32 were missing afterwards.


I have the same issue. Tried just now.


----------



## VVD (Dec 17, 2014)

Was fixed tonight!


----------

